# Happy Australia Day!



## barryqwalsh (Jan 23, 2015)

Australia Day is the official national day of Australia. Celebrated annually on 26 January, it marks the anniversary of the 1788 arrival of the First Fleet of British Ships at Port Jackson, New South Wales, and raising of the Flag of Great Britain at that site by Governor Arthur Phillip. In contemporary Australia, celebrations reflect the diverse society and landscape of the nation, and are marked by community and family events, reflections on Australian history, official community awards, and citizenship ceremonies welcoming new immigrants into the Australian community


----------



## barryqwalsh (Jan 23, 2015)

Share your #AustraliaDay

Everyone has an Australia Day tradition. Share yours to #AustraliaDay to be part of the Australia Day national snapshot!

Home dash Australia Day


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 23, 2015)

A bit early, Bazza!!

Greg


----------



## cnm (Jan 23, 2015)

Straya!


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Go stick some caulk up your deck!!

Greg


----------



## barryqwalsh (Jan 23, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> A bit early, Bazza!!
> 
> Greg




It's never too early for a James Boag's!

It is 7:30pm Friday evening, while Monday is the big day, it is The Australia Day long weekend. 


Let's put another shrimp on the barbie!


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 23, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > A bit early, Bazza!!
> ...



Get stuffed!! I'm putting on some lamb chops and having the prawns COLD..or worse...a flamin' pommy?? OK: at least you didn't say I was a kiwi!!



You think I'm a septic tank??

Greg


----------



## barryqwalsh (Jan 25, 2015)

Is it Australia Day - or April Fool's Day?


 Is it April Fool s Day Social media reacts to Prince Philip s knighthood


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 25, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> Is it Australia Day - or April Fool's Day?
> 
> 
> Is it April Fool s Day Social media reacts to Prince Philip s knighthood



It is Australia Day...why give an award to a Greek?? lol

Nah: he's cool!!

Grerg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Can't we just celebrate our day without the insults from the likes of Peter Fitzsimons and Republicans who don't accept that a Constitutional Monarchy is cool?? What the heck...the lamb roast for lunch was yum!! Thanks, sweetheart!!



Greg


----------



## cnm (Jan 26, 2015)

Just think, [Phil] can probably cut his own head off while dubbing himself. What a hoot.

Abbott must be clutching at straws to risk such ridicule.

Anyway, happy Straya Day, Straya.


----------



## barryqwalsh (Jan 26, 2015)

Is Prince Philip an island god?

BBC NEWS Programmes From Our Own Correspondent Is Prince Philip an island god


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 26, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> Is Prince Philip an island god?
> 
> BBC NEWS Programmes From Our Own Correspondent Is Prince Philip an island god




Yes: to cargo cultists...lol

Greg


----------



## cnm (Jan 26, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> Is Prince Philip an island god?


Invoked by struggling Prime Ministers...


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 26, 2015)

cnm said:


> barryqwalsh said:
> 
> 
> > Is Prince Philip an island god?
> ...



...like Helen Clark!!

Greg


----------



## cnm (Jan 26, 2015)

gtopa1 said:


> ...like Helen Clark!!
> 
> Greg


 The republican Helen offered to knight Phil the Greek! 

Yeah, right.

Your embarrassment at Abbott's gaucherie is crippling you.


----------



## RUNVS (Jan 26, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> Is it Australia Day - or April Fool's Day?
> 
> 
> Is it April Fool s Day Social media reacts to Prince Philip s knighthood



Even the most die hard liberal voters are beginning to question whether Abbott can survive the year as leader. He has really lost the plot.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Jan 26, 2015)

The Genie Army is by far the best thing that Australia has come up with since Kylie Minogue. The Genie Army began with 10 men and Sarah Biviano, who sought to bring something different to their home-town tournament. Eugenie Bouchard lost to Sharapova today unfortunately and Bouchard may be too respectful towards her childhood idol as she has never beaten Sharapova so far in her short career. I was staying in Australia to watch her matches when Sharapova won her first Australian Open title in 2008 and she looks sharp enough to win another Australian Open title this year.


----------



## bianco (Jan 28, 2015)

cnm said:


> Straya!



Horrible!

I'll stick with our current national anthem thanks all the same;


----------



## cnm (Jan 30, 2015)

One can never be too girt.


----------

